# Goldens Born in June 2022



## Kanyonsgold (5 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> Hey y'all! Here's the thread for puppies born in June 2022! If you've got puppy pics and/or introductions to make, do it here!


----------



## Kanyonsgold (5 mo ago)

How about for May 2022?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Kanyonsgold said:


> How about for May 2022?


Here is the thread for May 2022: Goldens Born May 2022


----------



## tbeeezyy (Jun 15, 2021)

This is Maverick! He was born on June 6, 2022 so he is currently 14 weeks old. He’s a sweet boy who loves humans. He is doing wonderfully in the crate but gets very excited for food and water (classic golden 😂) Can’t wait to watch him grow into a handsome boy!!


----------

